# 30 foot tall pumpkin man



## KLcre8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen this before? I saw it posted on a facebook group called Halloween Pictures but the groups organizer doesn't know where it came from. My husband and I want to make something similar but we don't know where to start in creating the body. We want to attach it to our old TV antenna and have it look like its crawling over our roof.










Anybody got any ideas?? LOL


----------



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

They are using a telephone pole for stability. Probably wood frame for everything else wrapped in tons of burlap.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! Long Legs!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy buckets, I have no suggestions but if you make one be sure and post pics


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

KLcre8 said:


> Has anyone seen this before? I saw it posted on a facebook group called Halloween Pictures but the groups organizer doesn't know where it came from. My husband and I want to make something similar but we don't know where to start in creating the body. We want to attach it to our old TV antenna and have it look like its crawling over our roof.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas?? LOL


First step make a 30' armature


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Start with a pumpkin seed, Miracle Grow and a human sacrifice. The trick is trying to get rid of him after Halloween is over.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I think that was made by Adam Davis . I remember reading an interview with him where he said he stuffed the eye sockets with bird seed so the crows would peck the eyes out . Good luck with building your version , be sure to post pics .


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

theundeadofnight said:


> I think that was made by Adam Davis . I remember reading an interview with him where he said he stuffed the eye sockets with bird seed so the crows would peck the eyes out . Good luck with building your version , be sure to post pics .


Clever idea. Kind of an eww also. 
Then again it is just twisted enough I'd do it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a normal sized scarecrow, but the dude is only 4 inches tall.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You might be able to construct partial armatures using 2" pvc since it sounds like you have more than one structure to support the weight of your prop, you have the roof of your house and the old antenna. You could get away with making just a torso section then long sections for the legs supported at different places and cover the prop with fabric to appear to be a single structure. Roll and tape bubble wrap with rope in the middle to make filler sections as needed. The prop in the pic above has to be very light for it's size because that telephone pole is only in the ground 3' at most and there are no down guy lines to stabilize it. If a prop that size had a lot of weight it would pull that pole over with a gust of wind.


----------



## KLcre8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing!! Thank you for the tips!!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

That's Haunted Overload. That guy is awesome. Check out the gallery section tons of pics.
http://www.hauntedoverload.com/base.htm


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

That is just so cool! It dwarfs my 11' plywood skeletons!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

it look to me that it is made from corn stalks wrapped in burlap


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes that is Eric Lowther from Haunted Overload. That particular pumpkin monster was at his home haunt. Since then he has made a 25' tall witch, a 30' Clown a 30' Ghost among others. He does use telephone poles for stability and it is costly.

www.hauntedoverload.com

I was also very inspired by him , so I built an 18' Pumpkin Monster last year. I made a giant head and hat and then used a 12' ladder for the body, wrapped it in varying cloths, then created scarecrow style arms using tree limbs and sticks. I ran tube and fog up through the head and out the mouth so he breathed fog.


















I documented the whole build if you would like to see:
http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2012/11/the-build-of-giant-pumpkinhead.html

There is video of the install in the blog post as well.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Eric has a wonderfully informative photobucket album with a ton of behind the scenes pics of all his creatures. They have materials listed and a slideshow of the builds.

Monster Overload 2010 TW Slides Photos by ericlowther | Photobucket


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy freaking crap!
No need to compete for making the largest prop. It's been done.
I love that thing!
I am seriously impressed by the size of the build.
Beautiful pumpkin head. It's huge!!!!!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very cool!!!!!


----------

